# Lowrance Mark 4 DSI - No transducer



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

For sale is my practically new Lawrence Mark 4 DSI. No transducer included. Been used only a few times...my old eyes told me I needed a larger screen. $100.00 plus buyer pays shipping. 

Thanks for looking


----------

